
Show HN: taskdb – personal task tracker - andrey_utkin
https://github.com/andrey-utkin/taskdb/wiki/Live-demo
======
andrey_utkin
I was a TaskWarrior user in 2016-2018, but then I decided to make a bold
experiment and track my tasks in a PostgreSQL database instead. The results
were good enough for me to stick with it and continually improve it. Today
it's a lean yet powerful toolkit which I use via

\- calendaring applications of my choice (courtesy of vdirsyncer),

\- visual dashboards (courtesy of Grafana),

\- spreadsheet-like visual editor of SQL table (cheers, OmniDB),

\- Gantt charts (thanks MermaidJS),

\- task decomposition charts (hi Graphviz),

\- CLI utilities,

\- direct SQL querying, which is to stay an essential user interface.

What it is: [https://github.com/andrey-
utkin/taskdb/wiki](https://github.com/andrey-utkin/taskdb/wiki)

Screenshots and how to launch demo container with the software and the demo
datasets: [https://github.com/andrey-utkin/taskdb/wiki/Live-
demo](https://github.com/andrey-utkin/taskdb/wiki/Live-demo)

Why I started it, how I am going to run it and why I think it is a good idea:
[https://github.com/andrey-
utkin/taskdb/wiki/Goals,-motivatio...](https://github.com/andrey-
utkin/taskdb/wiki/Goals,-motivation,-design-ideas)

I hope some of you will find it interesting, or even want to try to use it, or
maybe use the same approach with other systems of their choice.

Sorry for the lack of documentation - up to now I am the only user of it and
my workflows still evolve rapidly.

I would like to mention the recent "Show HN: Intention app"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591311)
which features not just tree-ish structure for your tasks, but directed
acyclic graphs. I think this is a Very Good Thing for making sense of your
activities. taskdb allows you to do DAGs (or semilattices, which I think is a
more specific term), too, but this is not demonstrated in this demo. Stay
tuned for next demo :)

